# Glass Island Landing - Mattaponi



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

So I live in Spotsylvania and was looking for some places within 2 hrs of my house to try this spring. Has anyone ever fished Glass Island Landing in West Point VA? Most of year its catfish and perch, but the spring brings shad, herring, and stripers.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Sounds like no one's been there. So what I'm gonna do is go check it out, take pictures, and post about it. Probably in about 2 weeks.


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

If you're looking for shad, herring, catfish and stripers than the Rapp in your own back yard is pretty good in the spring. The yellow perch do OK to but not great. The white perch run usually makes up for the lack of yellows.


Mitch


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

do you know some decent places to fish the rapp from shore for stripers?


----------

